# Wild camping overnight in Cardiff required please



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of any safe wild camping spots in and around Cardiff on a weekend when the Sophia Gardens Site has no availability .


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Roath Park area possibly ?

Alder Rd or Wild Gardens Rd

see second map with two areas in red circles

the lower circled location seems to have a camper there now and then (Alder Road) 

& I think someone was full timing there in a " hippy bus " for quite a while 

or see top map & consider parking near Museum / City Hall / main Police station which is on fringe of city centre , though there will be parking charges here 

red dot shows police station


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

just looked on googles streetview for Alder Road Cardiff 

and there is a Hymer parked up there


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

there are also a couple of CL's on the outskirts of Cardiff if you are a member of the Caravan Club


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We used the all year campsite.

Worth it.

TM


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a new Asda not far from Sophia gardens and I often see a couple of motorhomes parked at the back

I'd offer you the use of our office car park but you'd need a red light :?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There's also a pub called The Wharf, they have a decent size car park so it might be worth ringing them


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Another vote here for Roath Park and Wild Gardens Road which is at the Northern end of the lake. I lived in that area for many years and know it's a safe place to overnight.


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*wild camping overnight in Cardiff required please ,Thank you*

To all you motor homers who took the time to reply to my question thank you and i am know taking a look at your suggestions on Google Earth street view.

Remember folks WEST IS BEST

As said always by a great welshman
WHO ? COME ON TELL ME.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

The one and only.
RAY GRAVELL :crying:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Look for the leisure centre! can't miss it you'll see loads of sheep tied up there. :grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Someone said he was the Pits.!!!!

cabby


----------

